# Upgrade questions.



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

First of all I do not own a tivo but have plans to get a 40 hr. tivo soon.
1. After getting it set up and gettting familar with it the first thing I want to do is upgrade the hard drive. For someone new at this is it generally easier to get an additional hard drive or replace the existing drive?

2. Where is the absolute best step by step on upgrading the drive? 

3. What are some of the other "hacks" that one can do with a tivo and maybe a good step by step to that as well.

I don't necessarily need my hand held but as someone new to tivo there is a world of info on this site and I want to at least start off with a good guide.

Thanks.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Start here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=141538

I would replace the drive then store the original drive as a backup. After the second drive is "married" you can not go back without loosing recordings. A Failure of one of the two drives you will have to restore from the backup if you have one.

When you get the drive make sure it is a EIDE (PATA) drive the TiVo does not have SATA connections.

If you still plan on adding a second drive check out the sponsors of this forum you will need a mounting kit.

As for other "hacks" there are very few that do not require hard ware modifications.

NOTE: Removing the cover may void the warranty.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks homeuser. I just got back from Best Buy. I bought the 40 hr tivo. 
Since I really want to get familar with the unit and I am not quite ready to actually upgrade the hd yet, it won't hurt to set it up and use it until that time, correct? 

I actually have an IDE 250 GB hd in my pc that I could replace with an sata one and use it (the old ide) for the tivo.


----------



## rexdart (Apr 9, 2002)

I don't mean to hijack but here's a question...

on the Weaknees site, both the 250gb upgrade and the 300 list the best quality recording time the same (90 hours) but a considerable difference in basic quality.

is that accurate?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

No problem, it is a good idea to check out the TiVo's operation before opening the cover just in case there is a problem. I try to wait until after the warranty expires. At the minimum force the TiVo to make a few connections to get the latest software updates.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

I would think the 300G would be over 100 Hrs best quality of corse those are soft numbers milage may vary.


----------



## rexdart (Apr 9, 2002)

thank you HomeUser.

90 would suffice so if that's the accurate amount on a 250 gig upgrade, I'd just assume save the fifty bucks.

my concern was the 250 might be overstated because my series 2 has a 60 and 100 and I get 50 hours on best. didn't seem like you would get nearly twice the capacity for slightly more than a 50% increase in storage size.


----------



## rick123 (Dec 9, 2004)

I would definitely recommend getting the latest software upgrades for your new tivo before upgrading the drive. This gives you a chance to make sure that your tivo is working correctly. 

I have upgraded both my 540040 models and if you read up on the upgrade procedures and take your time things will go smoothly. You can read how my first upgrade went by going to the post in my signature. Good luck.


----------

